# TivoCast folder (like HD)



## Rolander (Nov 13, 2005)

Haw about getting a TivoCast folder that all the TivoCast recordings can get filed under. They seem to clutter up my now playing list a lot and I'd kind of like them to all go under one spot. They could have their own sub folders even ( can't they?). 

It would just be a neat option.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

I agree. This is becoming more of an issue the more TivoCast channels they make available.


----------



## kennedy (Aug 16, 2006)

Rolander said:


> Haw about getting a TivoCast folder that all the TivoCast recordings can get filed under. They seem to clutter up my now playing list a lot and I'd kind of like them to all go under one spot. They could have their own sub folders even ( can't they?).
> 
> It would just be a neat option.


+1


----------



## Jeshimon (Jul 9, 2007)

Rolander said:


> Haw about getting a TivoCast folder that all the TivoCast recordings can get filed under. They seem to clutter up my now playing list a lot and I'd kind of like them to all go under one spot. They could have their own sub folders even ( can't they?).
> 
> It would just be a neat option.


How about being able to organize our files and folders like browser favorites?


----------

